# Duck Band Ring



## abc31904 (Jan 29, 2009)

I want to take one of my husband's duck bands and have a wedding ring made from it.  Does anyone know who makes custom jewelry and could possibly make a mold of the band to make the ring so it is an exact replica of the duck band??  I know it can be done, but I have no idea who to contact to do it.  Thanks for your help

Brook


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 29, 2009)

Jeff Morgan,  Morgans jewelers in Newnan. 770-253-2720.


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow


----------



## kscoggins (Jan 29, 2009)

thats cool


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Jan 29, 2009)

Try John Baker of Macon, GA. He's downtown and goes by appointment only so he can have that one-on-one with ya.  He does beautiful work! Here's his #: (478) 743-8107


----------



## GaFarmHunter (Jan 29, 2009)

Gaducker said:


> Jeff Morgan,  Morgans jewelers in Newnan. 770-253-2720.



X2 on Jeff


----------



## quackwacker (Jan 29, 2009)

I have a duck band ring.  Its not a wedding ring and I dont wear it any more but it is cool.


----------



## abc31904 (Jan 30, 2009)

Someone my husand knew had one made...They flattened out the actual band and made a mold from it and used white gold...you have to use a duck band though because a goose band will be too wide (i don't even know why I know this)...the ring looked exactly like the band and it wasn't real wide...i just don't remember the guy's name and don't want to ask my husband since i am going to surprise him with it...i think i am going to get the one done of the 1st banded duck he killed (many, many years ago)...i just have to figure out how to get it off his lanyard without him knowing..:


----------



## Limb Walker (Jan 30, 2009)

You can buy them here:  http://www.mackspw.com/ItemSearch--search-Duck-Band-Ring--srcin-1


----------



## dcarter (Jan 31, 2009)

My wife had me one made out of titanium for our first anniversary, hoping I would actually wear it. I'll ask her where she had it done when she gets home.


----------



## head buster (Jan 31, 2009)

greenbowAL said:


> You can buy them here:  http://www.mackspw.com/ItemSearch--search-Duck-Band-Ring--srcin-1



This was going to be my answer too.

I told my wife about this too. Don't know what would be cheaper buying a ring a little thicker and having it engraved or by the ring from MPW and the engraving it.


----------



## southGAlefty (Feb 1, 2009)

Haha he's gonna be mad if you flatten out his first band! Very cool idea though!


----------



## Bivey (Feb 1, 2009)

My cousin's wife bought one from mackspw.com for a birthday present since he never wore his real ring to work. Now he wears this all the time


----------



## abc31904 (Feb 4, 2009)

okay, i dont want to buy a ring and have it engraved..i want an actual mold of one of his duck bands so the numbers and everything on it are original so he has a one of a kind band that is an actual replica of his duck band...do you really think he will be mad if i had the first band done (can't you just bend it back once it's been flattened or is that a ridiculous question?)  the one's from MPW are not made from actual duck bands and i want him to have a one of a kind ring...


----------



## WaterfowlFreak (Feb 5, 2009)

How often does he look at his lynard?  Does he know which one is his first band on there?  I think since the season is over, he shouldn't notice its gone until you supprise him with it!  

If the guy can make the replica using you husband's first band and has to flatten it out to do it, then I would make sure that knows he has to bend that band back to look like it was when you took it off your husband's lynard!

If it was me, I wouldn't be mad at all! I would love for my wife to do something like that for me! I think your a great woman and your husband is lucky to have you! Do tha Dang thang and show us the results!

Goodluck!


----------



## Medicine Man (Feb 5, 2009)

Blondie~4~Browning said:


> Try John Baker of Macon, GA. He's downtown and goes by appointment only so he can have that one-on-one with ya.  He does beautiful work! Here's his #: (478) 743-8107



Kinda surprised a woman would know this information


----------



## Bivey (Feb 5, 2009)

WaterfowlFreak said:


> How often does he look at his lynard?  Does he know which one is his first band on there?  I think since the season is over, he shouldn't notice its gone until you supprise him with it!
> 
> If the guy can make the replica using you husband's first band and has to flatten it out to do it, then I would make sure that knows he has to bend that band back to look like it was when you took it off your husband's lynard!
> 
> ...




I agree!


----------



## abc31904 (Feb 6, 2009)

okay, i am going to try to get it done as soon as the tax refund gets here...i have to be creative to figure out some way to get the money since i am a stay at home mom right now...i'll figure it out and let you guys know when it's done...thanks for the info, i will make some calls and hopefully it won't cost and arm and a leg


----------



## xterrabrody (Mar 10, 2009)

I may be a little late, but I am a custom jeweler who could make such a piece very nicely. please reply if still interested


----------

